# WATER OR FIELD??



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Would like to find out what everyone is going to try for opener, Water or Field.. If field then what kind? Wheat or beans as I am sure nobody is combining corn yet. My thoughts are if water hunting you will find alot of teal to practise on. Any thoughts?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am thinking with the recent monsoons it will be unworked stubble because anything else will mean carrying the decoys in which would suck. But I will defunately be field hunting unless we absolutley have no other alternatives.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Field.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

field. everybody hunts the water in minn it seems like and we wouldn't have much competion.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Field.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Roost!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I won't be hunting this weekend. I will be dressing up in a clown suit and driving my loud, obnoxious pink boat over every refuge in the state!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

field hunting.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

You're all wrong, find a good pass! :beer: :sniper: 8) :wink:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Golf course - four! :sniper:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Water. Duck hunting goes best with stagnant water, wet dogs, and hot coffee.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Sounds like most will hit the field.. What is the most popular field type this time of year that ducks are using??


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i doubt there will be any corn cut by the opener so i would say any small grain fields that are cut.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Feild, I heard this am on the radio that only 1% of the corn is matured when normally at his time of year 49% is mature. Like the others said, any open stubble


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Most wheat, barley, oat fields are now black in my area.. There is very minimal bean crops harvested as of yet.. I don't see any crops coming out most of this whole week due to rain.. Are there any other suggestions besides water?? 9:00 opener I am going to hunt water.. 2nd morning I would like to be in a field.. Do mallards go to alfalfa (sp) fields at all?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've never seen mallards in alfalfa but then again i've never looked there either. i would maybe check out those few bean fields that are cut. they may be using them.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

THis is why I was wondering about mallards in alfalfa.. This was on a goose hunting site. 
(Landowners and farmers have reported and documented losses from 45 to 80 percent of a given crop (the most common crops showing losses this great are red clover, alfalfa, winter wheat and rye).


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hitting the sloughs...just like every year...I agree, I don't think its duck hunting without the smell of stagnant water and a wet dog!


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

Probably hit up the old fields and shoot a limit of geese and ducks........U KNOW HOW THE NODAK CREW DOES.......but its going to be alot of hungover hunting this weekend and that is a fact.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Get 'er DONE!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

If the weather stays like it is now, we'll probably be hunting both at the same time.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

SD25....you took the words out of my mouth...it might be a bit messy boyz. Remember to respect the land you are hunting and don't tear things up. It can taint a landowners view of all hunters forever. I know that it really sucks but carrying out is a better option that disrespecting a landowner.

Also this weekend is very important in painting the image of Resident hunters so as usual keep the respect of Landowners on top of the priority list....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Good post Jason!I know I am planning on using the silouettes this weekend.Sure it might not be as fun or productive as using fullbodies,but when you know the farmers personally in the area you hunt you really think twice about driving in there fields when it is soggy(if you even can drive in them).It is starting to remind me of the monsoon weekend we had this spring :******: .


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I won't be hunting in the fields after my scouting trip tonight! Nothing but standing water in the fields and very few ducks working them. Definantly looks like were going to need a few dry days with a good wind before getting into the fields even with an ATV. 3+ INCHES west of Fargo for most areas!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Great point, I just picked up another half dozen full body malard decoys, another dozen coming later this week!!,, Should be an awesome hunt this weekend if I make it out!!!


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

field!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Alfalfa not. That damage comes in the spring when the goose pups are grazing.


----------

